# Help identify this bush hog please



## thelp2272 (7 mo ago)

I bought this little 5.5 foot pull type bush hog to clean up around my property now I'm needing help identifying what model it is i believe its an international of some type as the only markings on it is the hydraulic cylinder which has international on it. Any help appreciated very much thank you


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I don’t believe it’s IH due to the location of the lift cylinder…tho an IH cyl is used. Also the width and design Leeds me to believe it was sold as a stalk shredder as opposed to a bush hog. B.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BinVa said:


> I don’t believe it’s IH due to the location of the lift cylinder…tho an IH cyl is used. Also the width and design Leeds me to believe it was sold as a stalk shredder as opposed to a bush hog. B.


Interesting! Maybe that's why I couldn't find anything like that rig.... the closest was an Allis Chalmers mower I believe.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Interesting! Maybe that's why I couldn't find anything like that rig.... the closest was an Allis Chalmers mower I believe.



It is set up like an old Allis AC 5 or WD model but it has the wrong hitch to be either one of those....Allis ran a single bar hitch on both of those models.......


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Are there any casting numbers on the gearbox or wheel spindles…how about the blade mount? Many OEM’s had their initials or trade mark on major component parts. B.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

There are Bush Hogs*® *and there are SOBs (some other brand).
That looks like a respectable rotary cutter but I doubt it is a Bush Hog*®.*


----------



## thelp2272 (7 mo ago)

Thank you to all that replied 😊


----------

